

Seeing how long it takes to read a book with a paper clip and an extension - auchenberg
https://medium.com/@mortenjust/how-thick-is-that-book-in-the-window-a98e0db08a0e

======
incision
I'm left both pleasantly surprised - it's a neat solution, and disappointed -
I was hoping for a more extensive treatment of a question like:

 _' How can a web interface impart more of the experience of browsing for an
hefting or flipping through a book.'_

I love browsing book stores, it's part relaxing, physical experience and part
practical information gathering. There's a lot you get in a relative instant
by flipping through a printed book that online product pages and samples do a
terrible job of.

